# Latest on BSW E60 Stage 1 Upgrade?



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

I notice your release date has been slipping a little. I'm signed up on the notification list on your website, but wondering if you have any insight on what's to come...


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Bump
from another interested party......


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

We are working on it. These are first run production pieces we are working on and it just simply takes times  We also have to work on packaging and shipping and inventory etc. We just had a large batch of midbass drivers pass through here so the product is coming 

We don't want to release something you will be unhappy with. We are tested and retested and refitted to make sure it is a great upgrade and installation will be a snap on your end!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

Its coming soon, don't worry you won't miss its release .


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Paul W @ BSW said:


> Its coming soon, don't worry you won't miss its release .


Yeah, but you guys might miss the demand if you don't get it out here pretty quick. I got a decent tax return and am liable to go custom...

Do you have a date?


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

Does this include the 2008 BMW 528i ???


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

troybal said:


> Does this include the 2008 BMW 528i ???


Yes, their products are built based on the platform designation versus the model year. Your '08 528 and my '05 545 are both E60s.


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Will!


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Waiting patiently...


----------



## jdlima (May 9, 2008)

I am going to pick my 523i tomorrow and strange there is no 523i on the list on this site, I will be driving the Beemer straight from the agency 200 kms from my home, any precautions/tips that I need to know.


----------



## jdlima (May 9, 2008)

I have not seen the car, by process of elimination I have picked a Beige interior and the exterior is Platinum Bronze.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

The 523i is not available in the US, which is the market Bavarian Auto Sound serves, primarily. However, it is an E60, so anything you read in this thread about stereo upgrades for the E60 will probably apply to it.

You may wish to move your post to the E60 forum, where it may get more responses. This forum is specific to BMW audio.

Best luck, though.


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

I am still interested in this and will be living in the Atlanta area.
If you need a car to test it with then give me a buzz! 

Does anyone know the "release date" ? I did not see it on the site.
T.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you email me your contact info 

Will contact you right back!


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Can you email me your contact info
> 
> Will contact you right back!


Sent!
TR.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Will reply directly


----------



## troybal (Apr 11, 2008)

Bavarian,

How are things coming along, I think I am getting to anxious and want to do something to my vehicle to enhance the sound. Can you give us an update 

I like my music and I am ready to do something to pump up that volume.
So are we close? Or we looking for several more months?
Thanks 
TR.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I'm starting to get the feeling that there is some sort of problem that they are not telling us since this was supposed to come out last fall. Or maybe this is just not as important at this moment and they are working om something else.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

So you're offering "Free shipping" on an item that still is not available?

Please clarify, and let us know when the item WILL be available.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

ronkh said:


> So you're offering "Free shipping" on an item that still is not available?
> 
> Please clarify, and let us know when the item WILL be available.


This item is available 

http://bavariansoundwerks.com/product/598/174/BMW-Speakers-Upgrade-5-Series-M5-E60/

Standard Audio is available as of now. Site is being updated! Standard audio is 100 dollars cheaper as well.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This item is available
> 
> http://bavariansoundwerks.com/product/598/174/BMW-Speakers-Upgrade-5-Series-M5-E60/
> 
> Standard Audio is available as of now. Site is being updated! Standard audio is 100 dollars cheaper as well.


"SOME ITEMS BACKORDERED "

So the whole kit is or is not available?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

The logic7 sold out... We will have more next week!

Standard still in stock!


----------



## rgr887 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Backorded E60 system*

Halston,
I've ordered the speaker system with the sound deadening package, and I see it's backordered...so be it.
And I tried to get the 10% discount that you offered but the code/coupon
was rejected. My question is...since the items are not available at this time,
might you be able to institute the 10% discount you offered? I'll be patient
and await your response.:dunno:
Thanks you...rgr887- Linkslover


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

rgr887 said:


> Halston,
> I've ordered the speaker system with the sound deadening package, and I see it's backordered...so be it.
> And I tried to get the 10% discount that you offered but the code/coupon
> was rejected. My question is...since the items are not available at this time,
> ...


I have the same question too. I would be willing to order the backordered product with a discount.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone at the fest gotten this yet?
How's it sound?


----------



## rgr887 (Feb 27, 2006)

*It Delivers!*

Shipped to me on Thursday, installed on Saturday and "rocked" on the tunes all night long!! Include if you can, the additional sound-deadening pkg. A huge improvement in the
quality of sound in my E60. It is worth the investment!:yikes:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

rgr887 said:


> Shipped to me on Thursday, installed on Saturday and "rocked" on the tunes all night long!! Include if you can, the additional sound-deadening pkg. A huge improvement in the
> quality of sound in my E60. It is worth the investment!:yikes:


I can offer the discount to anyone  Shoot me a PM!!!

Thanks for the review. Were we able to get the 10% sorted out?


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

Halston,
PM sent


----------



## Steeldoc (Feb 9, 2009)

Still doing the discount on the non logic 7 upgrade? I've got a 2006 530i with stock stereo.


----------

